# Slaughter At Indain Bay



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I met some BFT guys at Starvation yesterday for a little perch fishing, including TOPH2O, Wiperhunter, Dubob and a couple of his friends. As luck would have it we found perch right off and were able to continue to locate them all day. We have to keep drilling new holes as the fish were moving around but we had a great day. The perch were mostly 8 1/2 - 9 in. with a few 10's and the occasional 10 1/2. H2O made a pot of his almost world famous perch chower, so we had a shore lunch at the trucks. I only have one picture of my perch, but Mike posted some pictures on BFT. We caught somewhere near 260 perch total and only 1 rainbow. It was windy but the temp was not too bad so it was bearable.
[attachment=1:1upnjib1]starvy 2-22 006.JPG[/attachment:1upnjib1]
[attachment=1:1upnjib1]starvy 2-22 006.JPG[/attachment:1upnjib1]


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice pile of perch. It seems like the perch are a little bigger this year. The bows in the lake are doing very good also. Thanks for the pics, looks like it was a great trip.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Gary,

Always a pleasure my friend. I think the total take for the day including the released fish was more than 300. It was a great day spent with great folks regardless of the numbers. And the food wasn't half bad either. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

dubob said:


> Gary,
> 
> Always a pleasure my friend. I think the total take for the day including the released fish was more than 300. It was a great day spent with great folks regardless of the numbers. And the food wasn't half bad either. :mrgreen:


I forgot Curt and you both caught walleye! And wasn't yours a near record? Hope we can get together again.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome outing you folks had great fishing, food and company can't get better than that by us. Hopefully once I get healed up, we can all meet on the hard deck one more time this season.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, those are dandy perch. Cool


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Nice batch for sure*

The sizes ranged from 7 inches on the low end









up to 9 1/2 inches on the top end









Here is what I brought home


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice pile, guys. Looks like you really homed in on them.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow - I haven't seen a pile of _quality_ perch for a while. Looks like I'm going to have to try Starvation before ice-out.


----------

